# Screws for Easy Wood tools



## Fish30114 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have both some mid-size and full-size Easy Wood tools, I have buggered up and lost some of the screws from both sizes that retain the carbide tips. I just wanted to see if anyone knew the size of the screws that hold the carbide tips on to these two size tools?

Thanks for any input/feedback


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2015)

If you use their replacement cutters, a screw comes with them.

(I know it is not what you asked, but it is free information)


----------



## Fish30114 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Ed, I am using some non-factory carbide inserts, and I have one screw I just buggered up--'manos de piedre' (hands of stone) is not just Roberto Durans boxing nickname it's my shop nickname!!


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2015)

I couldn't get an answer, so I brought mine to Ace and tried fitting them. I wound up with something slightly longer (I have EWT) which worked out find. The trick (for me) was finding screws with the correct pitch. Once I found the the "right" ones, I bought a ton of them. Now, it would be nice if I could find them. *If you want to take a ride over to my house, I will take them out of tools that I have (I had 3, but just shipped one to a guy in Florida to check out)*. I also may find the ones that I bought. I don't use carbide any more.

 Call if you are going to come or write me via email. I have a toilet to fix...so heading out to HD, Lowes, Costco etc.


----------



## hanau (Aug 30, 2015)

Which cutters?
i Think they are:
the square are 10/24
and the 12 mm round and diamond are 6-32

But not 100% since i don't own any EWT.

Lowes should have them , a local hardware store, Fastenal store. if not they will have a screw gauge that they can tell you what size they are.


----------



## BKelley (Aug 30, 2015)

Don,

Don't know what part of Atlanta you are in, if you are near Tucker try Smith Hardware on Lawrenceville Highway. They have a huge selection of nuts, bolts, and screws.

Ben


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback folks, I got an e-mail from Easy Wood, and the sizes are as follows just fyi--

**Mini/Mid/Detailers &
All Hollowers Except Mid*:
~Small Wrench 1/16" 
~Screw 4-40 x 5/16"  

**Full/Pro/Rougher/Finisher:
~Screw 8-32 x 3/8"
~Large Wrench 3/32"

**Exception (Mid Hollower):
~Small Wrench 1/16"
~Screw 4-40 x 1/4"

  This copied from the reply from Easy Wood--regards--Don


----------



## AlisaBeth (May 11, 2018)

*Easy wood tools*

I have so many hex wrenches that I can't figure out what size my easy wood tools take. I have both the the small and Medium tools. Not the micro tools. I can't find a wrench to fit them so will need to break down and buy some just for my tools. Any help would be appreciated.

AlisaBeth


----------



## Mr Vic (May 11, 2018)

AlisaBeth said:


> I have so many hex wrenches that I can't figure out what size my easy wood tools take. I have both the the small and Medium tools. Not the micro tools. I can't find a wrench to fit them so will need to break down and buy some just for my tools. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> AlisaBeth


 
After you get the proper wrench stop by Harbor Freight or actually any hardware store an but something similar to this heat shrink. https://www.harborfreight.com/120-piece-heat-shrink-tubing-set-67530.html - pick a color you like slip some on the long section of the wrench and heat to shrink. Quick easy way to ID the correct wrench..


----------



## Gregory Hardy (May 12, 2018)

Fish30114 said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks, I got an e-mail from Easy Wood, and the sizes are as follows just fyi--
> 
> **Mini/Mid/Detailers &
> All Hollowers Except Mid*:
> ...



Thanks for this, Don.  I am not in need (yet) but printed and put in the "important facts" binder I keep in the shop.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who appreciates your leg work.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (May 12, 2018)

Mr Vic said:


> AlisaBeth said:
> 
> 
> > I have so many hex wrenches that I can't figure out what size my easy wood tools take. I have both the the small and Medium tools. Not the micro tools. I can't find a wrench to fit them so will need to break down and buy some just for my tools. Any help would be appreciated.
> ...



GREAT shop trick!  Corresponding drills and taps for kitless stuff in my shop may look like a rainbow very soon!


----------

